# Michigan Youth Deer Hunt Opinion Piece



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Youth hunt is great. We get a head start on jerky for the long season.
Kids love it. Its all about them. They hunt the entire bow and rifle season also. 
Have a 14 and 11 year old.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope everyone's Target buck gets shot by kids. 

How dare they shoot MY bucks. 

My son is only a year old. A few more years for me to wait. But I'm trying to get my wife's nephew out there, he's not so sure though. Took him scouting with my and to pull cards and he saw a couple does. You would have thought there was a topless girl out there. Kinda blew me away how excited he was. He is definitely a "lazy" kid and would rather sit on the couch and watch movies and play video games. I'm trying my best to get him into the outdoors, even if just a little. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Starting pups went better for me by running them solo.
Yes the old adage was to run them with an experienced dog. I've done that too.
But a pup can learn bad habits from another dog ,and worse ;can let the other dog do the work.

I've not got enough youth out hunting.
But have enjoyed those I have.
Beginners have a perspective that is kind of fun. More is new to them seems to be part of that.

Having a youth who learned under patient focused tutelage culminated in a years later having him track a well hit deer in "regular season" for me at a trot.
Of course I'd rather it was his deer , but he was pumped regardless.
Our hunts ceased. But he has a back ground of multiple folks focused on introducing him to hunting , without the atmosphere of having to lock down clam up sit all day gung ho adult on deck to kill is your host.

Believe me ....it's much easier to be constructive and patient when you're not hunting and your guest is. More so when noise and restlessness and movement and a whole host of other forgotten distractions of our own youths exist.

I've left the field shortly after starting a hunt with a youth.
Any opening day of regular firearm if I were hunting I would have resented that. Even though I don't want to be like that , I know me.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the youth hunt, have been taking my nephew out for a few years.

I only wish they'd run it for 2 weeks and open it on November 15th.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I love the youth hunt, have been taking my nephew out for a few years.
> 
> I only wish they'd run it for 2 weeks and open it on November 15th.


Wouldn’t it be great if there was only one opening day for bucks? A November 15th opener would equal the playing field for all hunters. I can’t image a reason that anyone could find to complain, other than selfish reasons that is.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Wouldn’t it be great if there was only one opening day for bucks? A November 15th opener would equal the playing field for all hunters. I can’t image a reason that anyone could find to complain, other than selfish reasons that is.


Having opening day on the 15th and not the closest Saturday is selfish enough.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Having opening day on the 15th and not the closest Saturday is selfish enough.


You are right a mandatory Saturday opener would be pretty selfish. It discriminates against those who have to work Saturday’s, a floating holiday like the 15th treats everyone equally.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You are right a mandatory Saturday opener would be pretty selfish. It discriminates against those who have to work Saturday’s, a floating holiday like the 15th treats everyone equally.


Sorry try again. Some of us who have been around here for a while know exactly why you want to keep it the 15th and the reason you just stated isn't why. 

Let's not fret over changing tradition, it'll happen and a new tradition will begin like it or not. The youth hunt has already proven weekend openers are a success as do the number of shots heard and the boost to local economies on saturday openers vs weekdays.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been fortunate to be involved with many youth hunts, never a shooter, only guide, dragger or gutter. 

One of the the finer things in life, IMO.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I love the youth hunt, have been taking my nephew out for a few years.
> 
> I only wish they'd run it for 2 weeks and open it on November 15th.


*LIKE*
Ohio's youth season is November 23 and 24. Regular gun opener is December 2.
THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the idea of it being separate so the kids don't get over run by everyone else in the woods. This way it is all about the kids. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> I like the idea of it being separate so the kids don't get over run by everyone else in the woods. This way it is all about the kids.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ever have a youngster as a guest who hadn't learned how to pee in the woods?
Let alone when other hunters are around and the youth is female....
It ain't all about knocking down the neighbors prized buck I can assure .

At the end of it all , the last youth no longer has a grandfather or grandfathers land to hunt.
No one he lives with hunts. Doubt he owns a gun.

But! He knows enough about deer hunting including having a deer under his belt to not be a stranger should he choose to hunt again.
More importantly , he knows what it is like being able to hunt. And how it feels to be hunting. The sights smells and sounds of an area he spent time in outdoors.
Even if he never hunted again , (should I track him down to invite him despite his family being "shy" around me?) in matters concerning hunting he won't be ignorant.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

jiggin is livin said:


> I like the idea of it being separate so the kids don't get over run by everyone else in the woods. This way it is all about the kids.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I liked the idea of being "grown up", old enough to hunt with my dad, those he worked with, and their kids. It was about grandfathers, uncles and cousins. It was right of passage. It was all about family and friends.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> *LIKE*
> Ohio's youth season is November 23 and 24. Regular gun opener is December 2.
> THE HORROR!!!!


Ohio has a youth season and all "their" big bucks don't get shot.. hmm, who would've thought.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> I liked the idea of being "grown up", old enough to hunt with my dad, those he worked with, and their kids. It was about grandfathers, uncles and cousins. It was right of passage. It was all about family and friends.


Indeed. That's how it was.
Now we are really "grown up" and "old".
Ain't no kid begging to go with me next week.
How about you?
Or on the 15th of Nov. either. You?

There are kids not going that would. Should they?
Recruits , or less hunters.
If only one youth takes up hunting due to the youth season , I'm alright with having a youth season.
Of course I'd rather they were living in a hunting orientated family and weaned on a deer antler.
Just not the case with as many of today's youth though.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Waif said:


> Indeed. That's how it was.
> Now we are really "grown up" and "old".
> Ain't no kid begging to go with me next week.
> How about you?
> ...



My kids are LONG grown. I can tell you this, IF I still had some around, they would be out with me. They would be given the chance.

The greatest problem, other than electric crap, is no small game to hunt. We "cut our hunting teeth" on small game, deer was a "grown up" game. 

Imagine just how much easier it would be to get a kid interested if we had a dove season.

I don't care if they have a "youth season", it's just less likely to accomplish the goal than an intact family would.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> My kids are LONG grown. I can tell you this, IF I still had some around, they would be out with me. They would be given the chance.
> 
> The greatest problem, other than electric crap, is no small game to hunt. We "cut our hunting teeth" on small game, deer was a "grown up" game.
> 
> ...


Accurate post...

Intact family is not up to us.
Or families orientation towards hunting.
At least not beyond us teaching or own youths by our example back when in the hopes that they would pass the torch too one day.

It was not always comfortable with the one youth who's dad stepped lightly around me. 
Not my place to say anything about the family. What was unsaid was nearly tangible though...
I will credit him with trusting me with his son though. That was good of him for his son's sake. No , it was no blind trust . But not an easy one either. 
Even going so far as to drop him on the road near where I sat one time as prearranged by his son , without a word or a wave. 

It's great to see youth involved in a families tradition of hunting regardless of season.
It is those kids who might slip through the cracks that bug me enough to post about youth hunts. 
I'm not against them hunting with me during any season (despite none in tow at the moment) but not everyone is comfortable taking them (other folks kids) to camp , or the first couple days. Even if they hunt longer. Kids are after all kids and most are a handfull of noise and impatience. Yes that can be worked on but patience when you are hunting your way instead of theirs....Is not always easy or assured.
And without our youthful past's desire to join the adults inspiring patience and best behavior on our part ,there are kids today easy to blow out in comparison.
Today's litigious society is one reason. A well meaning friend who does good things to get and help folks get outdoors does not ever want to be out of sight of other witnesses .
Odd , but those are his self imposed terms.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

DecoySlayer said:


> My kids are LONG grown. I can tell you this, IF I still had some around, they would be out with me. They would be given the chance.
> 
> The greatest problem, other than electric crap, is no small game to hunt. We "cut our hunting teeth" on small game, deer was a "grown up" game.
> 
> ...


Intact family isn't the problem.
Most of my kids' friends' families are intact, but the fathers are a bunch of pu$$ies!
(I think I got those apostrophes right!?)


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

triplelunger said:


> Intact family isn't the problem.
> Most of my kids' friends' families are intact, but the fathers are a bunch of pu$$ies!
> (I think I got those apostrophes right!?)



I can't fix that.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> I liked the idea of being "grown up", old enough to hunt with my dad, those he worked with, and their kids. It was about grandfathers, uncles and cousins. It was right of passage. It was all about family and friends.


That's how I started, couldn't go to deer camp until you were 14.

Only speaking of personal experience with my nephew but it was the adults in his life that are too blame. We, maybe selfishly wanted him to get into hunting, shooting, etc much earlier than we ever did. No adults did that for me as a kid, even after I was 14. How can I encourage him to put in the work in the off season 6-7 years before he will be 14 only to tell him, sorry bud, no hunting?

We want our youth to follow in our foot steps but at the same time tell them they have to wait like we did. Sorry boy, it'll build character you staying home and listening to my stories for a few more years. 

Nah.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I really believe that the future of hunting relies on our ability to make small game popular again. There are plenty of squirrels and rabbits to keep it interesting. Most kids just jump over small game and go straight to deer and that's a shame. It's just not "cool" anymore. I often wonder how many older guys ever hunt small that didn't start with that, or how many kids will. I think that when they can't, for whatever reason, hunt deer, most will be done hunting. I have recently re-discovered small game hunting and find it more enjoyable now than I did as a kid. I doubt if that would've happened had I not started out hunting small game. If I'm going to be taking a kid hunting, that's what it will be.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> That's how I started, couldn't go to deer camp until you were 14.
> 
> Only speaking of personal experience with my nephew but it was the adults in his life that are too blame. We, maybe selfishly wanted him to get into hunting, shooting, etc much earlier than we ever did. No adults did that for me as a kid, even after I was 14. How can I encourage him to put in the work in the off season 6-7 years before he will be 14 only to tell him, sorry bud, no hunting?
> 
> ...



We used to shoot clay birds, by the thousands, every summer. Tin cans with the rifles. Rats with the .22's We hunted rabbits, pheasants etc. That's how my dad did it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> We used to shoot clay birds, by the thousands, every summer. Tin cans with the rifles. Rats with the .22's We hunted rabbits, pheasants etc. That's how my dad did it.


So you were one of the lucky ones? That's great, but not every or should I say most kids have that type of upbringing. I know I didn't.

The youth hunt may be the only time adults will put in the time with them.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> So you were one of the lucky ones? That's great, but not every or should I say most kids have that type of upbringing. I know I didn't.
> 
> The youth hunt may be the only time adults will put in the time with them.



It was common, in families that hunted, when I was growing up. Hunting, shooting, fishing, family, and friends, were closely intertwined. Our sports were not "events", they were our lifestyle.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> It was common, in families that hunted, when I was growing up. Hunting, shooting, fishing, family, and friends, were closely intertwined. Our sports were not "events", they were our lifestyle.


So again, you were one of the lucky few. Pat yourself on the back or something.

Most kids, especially today's youth live nothing that resembles that lifestyle.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> So again, you were one of the lucky few. Pat yourself on the back or something.
> 
> Most kids, especially today's youth live nothing that resembles that lifestyle.



And I cannot change it. Neither will the youth hunts.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> And I cannot change it. Neither will the youth hunts.


True, but every little bit helps to get kids into hunting and the youth hunt does help. So there's that.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I started going to rifle camp at age 15. Same year I was able to drink. Chewing with the old man and spitting in a beer cup. Man them were good times


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> True, but every little bit helps to get kids into hunting and the youth hunt does help. So there's that.


That's up to you guys. Most of my cousins sons, hunt. My boys were raised as I was, but, they did not enjoy it. Did what I could. Sure wish I had family left to hunt with. It's not nearly as much fun as it was back then.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

There was a very interesting study done last year on attitudes toward the youth hunt in Michigan. It confirmed that old gramps complains the loudest about kids shooting his buck along with stepping on his lawn. (No surprise here, baby boomers are known to be disposed to a self centered worldview.)

The interesting part is the huge support that young hunters in their 20’s have for the youth hunt. They were youth hunters themselves, had great experiences, and have a very high support level for continuing the program for kids coming up after them.

I’ll link the study here if I can find it later.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Link to the study I referred to in my earlier post:

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunter_retention_survey_results_560500_7.pdf


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Wouldn’t it be great if there was only one opening day for bucks? A November 15th opener would equal the playing field for all hunters. I can’t image a reason that anyone could find to complain, other than selfish reasons that is.


 You know that if the little girl down the road doesn't get your big buck some bow hunter is going to kill it!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> You know that if the little girl down the road doesn't get your big buck some bow hunter is going to kill it!


Crossbow hunter


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Crossbow hunter


 I t could be the little girl down the road killed my big buck with a crossbow!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> I t could be the little girl down the road killed my big buck with a crossbow!


Over a bait pile


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

plugger said:


> I t could be the little girl down the road killed my big buck with a crossbow!


If that was me I would be very happy for the little girl


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Over a bait pile


No that would never happen as you have read on here many times big bucks don't go to bait piles


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

plugger said:


> You know that if the little girl down the road doesn't get your big buck some bow hunter is going to kill it!


The little girl and her younger brother are my guests again this year for the youth hunt. There will be 5 kids in the shacks this year but only two will hunt. Mom, Dad and I will split the kids up. High hope for for the two oldest.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The little girl and her younger brother are my guests again this year for the youth hunt. There will be 5 kids in the shacks this year but only two will hunt. Mom, Dad and I will split the kids up. High hope for for the two oldest.


 Hope they do well! We will have one youth hunter and the rest will be disabled vets from the GR veteran's home.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

kdogger said:


> There was a very interesting study done last year on attitudes toward the youth hunt in Michigan. It confirmed that old gramps complains the loudest about kids shooting his buck along with stepping on his lawn. (No surprise here, baby boomers are known to be disposed to a self centered worldview.)
> 
> The interesting part is the huge support that young hunters in their 20’s have for the youth hunt. They were youth hunters themselves, had great experiences, and have a very high support level for continuing the program for kids coming up after them.
> 
> I’ll link the study here if I can find it later.


Can you reference the page in the study that 'confirmed old gramps complains the loudest about kids shooting his buck'? Also the lawn stepping page. I don't doubt your baby boomer expertise, just didn't notice it when I glanced through. Page 69, #11 is semi what you're referring to, but is that it? Doesn't say who's doing the complaining. Or the shooting of someone's personal buck. 
I think the youth hunt is a great thing, important, and necessary. Just not a fan of the targeting. The op video kind of made fun of it imo.
Less small game hunting is a good point why there's less hunters. It has a lot to do with the difficulty in finding hunting spots. There's a lot of state land, but not a lot of private that's open or not posted anymore.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

crossneyes said:


> knows about killing anything, the respect for the animal and what it truly means to take one of Gods amazing animals.


I am not sure I know about killing anything, the respect for the animal and what it truly means to take one of Gods amazing animals. I am part of the food chain, plain and simple.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Scout 2 said:


> My grandson has beenvery lucky and too see the look on his face after he shot is something I will never forget. Last year was special for me as he used my rifle. Only 3 people have evershot this rife. My grandfather, , myself and now him


That's Cool!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

kdogger said:


> There was a very interesting study done last year on attitudes toward the youth hunt in Michigan. It confirmed that old gramps complains the loudest about kids shooting his buck along with stepping on his lawn. (No surprise here, baby boomers are known to be disposed to a self centered worldview.)
> 
> The interesting part is the huge support that young hunters in their 20’s have for the youth hunt. They were youth hunters themselves, had great experiences, and have a very high support level for continuing the program for kids coming up after them.
> 
> I’ll link the study here if I can find it later.


I'm all for getting the youth involved. It truly is the future of our sport.

I think any angst from baby boomers comes from the fact that when we were kids we were told to be seen and not heard and that "our time" would come.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

crossneyes said:


> I don't disagree with the youth hunt,but do wonder what a child under say age 12 even knows about killing anything, the respect for the animal and what it truly means to take one of Gods amazing animals.
> I hope that all of the mentors are explaining this to there youth hunters!


My son started going with me bow hunting from around the age of 5 or 6. Some great memories were made and everytime I am in that part of my woods I think about them. Later years he shot deer from the same blind that him and I was in the night I shot a 12 point in the eye. Did not go anywhere. His words were at the top of his voice WOW. I will go get the 4 wheeler. Now we are almost 1/2 mile from the house and he went and got it


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> I am not "against" the youth hunt, I just believe that parents, uncles, etc, should be taking their kids with them to deer camp. For far too many people deer hunting has become a "chore". It's work to them now. Taking a kid with them would lower their chance to "get 'er done".
> 
> I really don't care who kills what deer, when, or how, just so it's done in a legal manner.


Some parents can't take them hunting. My kids played high school basketball, tryouts were usually around November 12 for a couple of days and then practice started immediately. No coach would give them days off for deer camp. So it was the youth hunt or nothing. They didn't bow hunt. So take them out for the Youth hunt or wait until after high school to take them hunting


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I believe this girl will have her day.







When you bring em up in the life they do understand God gives us something he created for our nourishment.








Even though I pull the trigger if I’m with somebody we shot it. So when my kid gets to tell her hunting story someday she will probably say “WE” shot it as she was brought up.







They should be aware of the possibility of a bad shot and the reality of what that looks like at a young age may be irreversible. So prepare your youngsters to shoot straight and enjoy Gods creatures. 
The youth hunt should have lots of support especially since they if are mentored right they will take you out when your old.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Steve said:


> I'm all for getting the youth involved. It truly is the future of our sport.
> 
> I think any angst from baby boomers comes from the fact that when we were kids we were told to be seen and not heard and that "our time" would come.


Steve? You've quoted made up results of a study. It wasn't in there as it stands.

Times are different now, I think the youth hunt is definitely needed. I also think the youth should be allowed to shoot the first deer to come into range. We're trying to get them hooked on hunting, right? If the youth, or ahem Dad, wants to trophy hunt they should wait until Oct 1st. JMO 
Again, youth hunt good, trophy youth hunt bad. JMO


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> My kids are LONG grown. I can tell you this, IF I still had some around, they would be out with me. They would be given the chance.


Ain't no rule against taking out kids that aren't yours.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

pescadero said:


> Ain't no rule against taking out kids that aren't yours.


That's all I've taken out as I never had any.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> That's all I've taken out as I never had any.


No offence to youths... But when you borrow them , you usually get to return them too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Waif said:


> No offence to youths... But when you borrow them , you usually get to return them too.


Bonus


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

crossneyes said:


> I don't disagree with the youth hunt,but do wonder what a child under say age 12 even knows about killing anything, the respect for the animal and what it truly means to take one of Gods amazing animals.
> I hope that all of the mentors are explaining this to there youth hunters!


I think "respect for the animal" is one of the oddest things I hear on here. What does it mean? If you had respect would you be killing it? Just what does it "truly mean" to take God's amazing creatures? My guess is whatever definition you can assign to that question 80% of adult hunters wouldnt have the same thought or feeling......much less a kid.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> I think "respect for the animal" is one of the oddest things I hear on here. What does it mean? If you had respect would you be killing it? Just what does it "truly mean" to take God's amazing creatures? My guess is whatever definition you can assign to that question 80% of adult hunters wouldnt have the same thought or feeling......much less a kid.


A clean kill.

A life respected for what it was. Holistic , mostly unmolested and controlled by mans hand.
And as far as prey goes , pretty well innocent. Depending on if it ate veggies/crops you depended on for personal survival or gain...

Respect for having deer to hunt by deer existing , by respecting the concept of not killing them at will year round in unlimited numbers today. Or by devaluing a given specimen based on merits it did not have through not fault of it's own.

God created the specie , but crediting him with pushing the deer towards us is getting to be a stretch. He deserves thanks ,sure. But so does the deer that gifted itself ,if you're into either concept and agree deer may not have ever existed , or you get to encounter one in a position to kill...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Less than a week. My oldest is dialed in. 

His mom wanted to take him to Michigan Adventure with his cousins this weekend, he said no, he wants to hunt. Football game Saturday morning, one last practice round then off to the blind. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

plugger said:


> I am not sure I know about killing anything, the respect for the animal and what it truly means to take one of Gods amazing animals. I am part of the food chain, plain and simple.


One in the same if you ask me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Most states have a junior hunting license and have set aside 'youth hunting' seasons for many species, not just deer. Many states also have a youth turkey hunting weekend, which occurs 1-2 weekends before the opener.

Kids of today are just downright busier than they were 20-30 years ago. They take five hundred extracurriculars, many of the age of 14 want a job, and they have umpteen more 'options' to distract their time than we had 20+ years ago. 

I love the youth hunt, it's a time when I can sit with my son and talk with him 1on1. There's also only 1 gun and we know who's taking the shot. We also started bringing just one gun when he goes with me during the regular season, it's just easier for me to concentrate on teaching him rather than picking my own spot to aim. 

Then again, I grew up in NYS which has had a junior hunting season for what seems like forever, and I also hunt 6 weeks of turkey season just so I can guide him during one season and then hunt the other season by myself...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> I think it's a shame they didnt have it when I was a kid. Would have been some great memories.


Didn't your dad take you when he went? Talk about great memories.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

pescadero said:


> Ain't no rule against taking out kids that aren't yours.



We have taken many kids out for layout hunts. I cannot afford to take any deer hunting. 

All the "kids" we knew, and took with us, are now in their final years of high school, or are in college. They still come out from time to time. No more "youngsters" around.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Didn't your dad take you when he went? Talk about great memories.


My dad didnt hunt he quit when I was born. All of my uncles and cousins did I basically begged my dad to take me and he went along and hunted with me for about 3 yrs. Then i hunted with other family or alone. 

When I was in my 30's i talked my dad into hunting for a few years again. I took him for 4 yrs of memorable hunts and he killed his first buck around age 60. He has health issues now that prevent him.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> My dad didnt hunt he quit when I was born. All of my uncles and cousins did I basically begged my dad to take me and he went along and hunted with me for about 3 yrs. Then i hunted with other family or alone.
> 
> When I was in my 30's i talked my dad into hunting for a few years again. I took him for 4 yrs of memorable hunts and he killed his first buck around age 60. He has health issues now that prevent him.


So you had uncles and cousins to take you out. That is how it should be. On opening day, when ever that is.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> We have taken many kids out for layout hunts. I cannot afford to take any deer hunting.


Afford? It really doesn't cost anything. I mean... I guess I'll be feeding my kid differently for a couple of days, but other than that - what cost?


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a controversy that is likely never going to have an agreed end. Having said that, it is kind of an epidemic... Try taking kids to a gun club to shoot clay targets. I will admit it is getting better, but the first time we took kids to shoot skeet at a club in SW Michigan, the old buggers running the club wouldn't even get up from eating their bucket of fried chicken to take our money.

Folks, it has been my experience that those who bi**h the loudest about kids and video games are often times the same people who don't put forth the effort to provide kids with options. I coach a HS trap shooting team that had 65 kids on it last spring. We gave kids an opportunity to do something different and they came in droves!

It's up to parents, adults, mentors, coaches, and others to provide kids with more options. if you don't and you are against kids having these types of opportunities then stop bi**hing about video games. You simply can't have it both ways.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Found this convo kinda late. But I take my daughter out every year for the youth hunt. Like me she is taller and strong so she comfortably shoots a .308 Remington 700. I am not a good deer hunter so we don’t get a deer. But if we seen one no matter the size or age we r going to take it. Don’t care what anyone else says or thinks. Nobody owns the deer and if you feel like you have prepared more so you deserve it more than a child then you have a flaw moral compass. I would gladly give up a deer or a rabbit or a bird ten fold to see my daughter or one of your children get their first. Being an adult or mentor to your child or others is more than you turning a certain age and demanding respect. Feeling the need to complain about a disadvantage against a child should directly show you where you mind frame is at. Good luck to those taking a child out have a safe and happy hunt and don’t forget the pictures.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I belong to canada creek ranch its a family oreinted membership lots of hunting property thats managed 3 a side or better for any season, however youth is doe only which sucks to me but we could go hunt else where right? My boys have been fine with it for the most part they focus on bucks later. But yes it would be nice to let them shoot 1 buck out of all their youth hunting years there but i pleaded many times no luck. 13,000 acres and usually 5-6 youths hunting that weekend my boys have all had to let nice bucks walk , worst was a soild 125" 10pt at 20yds all we could do was video thought my 11yr old was gonna cry...lol
but yes i agree its a great thing they have going and hope they keep it for the future young hunters with our declining numbers of hunters.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm for the youth hunt and think the kid should be able to shoot buck or doe, but would still support it if doe only. I do think there should be an age limit as I have seen pictures of kids next to a deer where the kid looked to young to pick up a gun much less shoot it. Now I have heard the argument that it shou I do think it does as much or more good to get a child involved in small game hunting as far as getting them hooked on hunting.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I meant to say I'm for an age limit as opposed to leaving it up to the parents because some parents aren't smart enough to know there kid is ready or not. We have age limits for a lot of things this should be no different. I also think it does more good to take a kid small game hunting, the seasons are long more opportunity to get them out. For the record my kids participated in the youth hunt.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

I am 110% for a youth hunt that is open to shoot whatever. However, I could be swayed to lower the age from 16 to 14 or 15.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I’ve seen the youth hunt go both ways , had brothers that wanted to learn to hunt one had gone with me and the other with dad who by the way wasn’t a hunter . The older boy had gone with dad to the better of the spots we had set up in because dad wanted the oldest to be the first one to harvest a deer and the younger one was with me in a lower odds spot . Now while I was teaching him patience how to enjoy being outdoors watching and learning about the out doors and just having a good time , dad was out there telling the other to be quiet don’t move no you can’t go pee making it miserable for him . Needless to say the one is not at all interested in hunting after two seasons and the other is a full blown hunter now . So to all mentors keep it a enjoyable and memorable time and they will keep at it . If they want to go a half hour before dark explain to them how that is not a good idea but don’t force them into staying out they will catch on and realize after some time the things they need to do . 
Good luck to all the youths hunting this weekend and there mentors , looking forward to the pictures of them successful at getting there deer or not


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I will add to as the mentor you will not believe the satisfaction you will have when you see latter on that what you taught them has taken hold . Like how to read the deer sign how and where to set up where to shoot a animal or when not to shoot . I was with him for every deer he shot during his years as a youth hunter his first bow kill first gun kill and no it wasn’t always a big buck . I sat out many weekends with him during all seasons even during the rut was worth every minute to me


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Spartazoo said:


> This is a controversy that is likely never going to have an agreed end. Having said that, it is kind of an epidemic... Try taking kids to a gun club to shoot clay targets. I will admit it is getting better, but the first time we took kids to shoot skeet at a club in SW Michigan, the old buggers running the club wouldn't even get up from eating their bucket of fried chicken to take our money.
> 
> Folks, it has been my experience that those who bi**h the loudest about kids and video games are often times the same people who don't put forth the effort to provide kids with options. I coach a HS trap shooting team that had 65 kids on it last spring. We gave kids an opportunity to do something different and they came in droves!
> 
> It's up to parents, adults, mentors, coaches, and others to provide kids with more options. if you don't and you are against kids having these types of opportunities then stop bi**hing about video games. You simply can't have it both ways.


Man I agree. I coach a high school bass fishing team and my son had an announcement at school to check out the club. First meeting we had 25-30 kids show up and I was the only one with a boat . A few kids had wakeboard boats at home but nothing that qualified to fish the highschool circuit. After a two yrs we have two boats. We still manage to get alot of kids out fishing recreationally and for small tournaments throughout the summer. I understand what it is like trying to get help.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Trout King said:


> My 9 year old is fired up and we are running low on venison.
> The youth hunt can be a great learning experience. I try to not make it about just sitting in the blind and waiting to shoot. Teach some woodsmanship, explain options and let the kids make choices, like which blind and why. Show them what deer eat, where they are travelling, talk about wind, habits etc.
> My soon can shoot whatever he wants, but says he is waiting for a buck.
> 
> Good luck to all those taking youth and all youth hunters.


I couldn’t have said it better myself! Good luck Trout King!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

FISH_4_TROUT said:


> Standing in line at Meijer today for my daughter’s free license reminded me why I’ve never been a fan of the youth hunt (even with my own kids now). The guy in front of me had 4 kids and couldn’t remember any of their birthdays. The youngest was a 4 year old girl and she now has a license. Nuff said.


That’s only one loser. Get over it!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

BillBuster said:


> That’s only one loser. Get over it!


I think my son was 4 when the mentored youth thing started or maybe that's when I learned about it. He had to sit on the floor and use the bottom shelf as a table to write his name. I think it was 3 years before he ever shot a deer... but he was legal to be out there. Those first couple years we learned a lot about how best to handle youth hunters. Every year the sits get longer, we hunt in worse weather, the patience gets better, we went from shooting the first deer to shooting the first buck, to getting a bit more selective. The youth hunt is a learning process and I'm thankful we've had the opportunity to participate in it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

big buck 75 said:


> I do think there should be an age limit as I have seen pictures of kids next to a deer where the kid looked to young to pick up a gun much less shoot it.


My almost 2 year old cannot wait for the youth hunt. He has been watching a big buck on camera all summer and can't wait to put him down.

All for the youth hunt.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The youth hunt is a fine experience. I plan on being out with my granddaughter.

It is the NRC/DNR that has again messed things up for no reason. They separated the early antlerless from the youth season. That puts the small game season opener on the youth weekend. It also means two weekends of pressure on the deer just prior to the archery (one week in between the two). The NRC is bent on demonstrating how uninformed they are.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

pescadero said:


> Afford? It really doesn't cost anything. I mean... I guess I'll be feeding my kid differently for a couple of days, but other than that - what cost?


Depends where you live and where you hunt. For me it's an extra $100 in gas, add food, snacks, etc. It becomes a $250 weekend.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

poz said:


> Depends where you live and where you hunt. For me it's an extra $100 in gas, add food, snacks, etc. It becomes a $250 weekend.


Adjust your priorities to lessen the pain.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

poz said:


> Depends where you live and where you hunt.


I hunt 110 miles, or 180 miles away from where I live.




poz said:


> For me it's an extra $100 in gas, add food, snacks, etc. It becomes a $250 weekend.


For me it's about $30-$40 in gas... and it's not like if I wasn't hunting I would spend $0 on gas.

Food and snacks? I have to feed my kid either way, and we eat significantly LESS when out in the woods than sitting at home. I save money on food when hunting.

I guess throw in a couple dollars for ammo if the kid actually fires the gun.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Adjust your priorities to lessen the pain.


 I'm not complaining I'd spend $500 if I had to. It's just for some people it's expensive.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

poz said:


> I'm not complaining I'd spend $500 if I had to. It's just for some people it's expensive.


But they can have $1000 phones, tatts, plugs, piercings, etc.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

poz said:


> It becomes a $250 weekend.


Hubbhunter bought his youth hunter a bow and I don't think he spent that much!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Why do we make such broad generalizations and apply them so liberally? 

Some people live on a very tight fixed income and adjust their budget to fit in certain items - $100-200 dollars for a weekend getaway (regardless if it's for hunting or a family wedding) can be really tough to swing for some people. If you were in the rural SE part of the country it may be near impossible...

Cell phones can be hand-me-downs, gifts from parents, or bought cheap on eBay or CL. Most new phones are on payment plans that cost $20-30 per month - a far cry from a $250 bill for a weekend trip.


I tell my kids there's no such thing as 'extra' money or time. There are simply finite amounts of both and most of us try to leverage both resources to the best of our abilities...


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

poz said:


> I'm not complaining I'd spend $500 if I had to. It's just for some people it's expensive.



I think the point he is making is that for some people they choose to make it expensive.

Those same people could choose to make it cheap. It's an option for everyone.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

big buck 75 said:


> I also think it does more good to take a kid small game hunting, the seasons are long more opportunity to get them out. For the record my kids participated in the youth hunt.


I am all for the youth season as my kids have and will participate in it when we can. However, I cringe a little bit when I read comments like this. Taking a kid hunting is not limited to this weekend. Deer season is VERY long(too long) and provides multiple opportunities. My kids have started to pass some on the youth hunt as to not be “finished” deer hunting in September (only 1 tag with mentors license). They are starting to enjoy the cooler weather, pre-rut and rut activity that they have been exposed to more because I continue to get them out throughout the season. While I am not suggesting that this poster meant this, but sometimes it feels that some think this is the only weekend a youth can hunt or the only weekend some want to take youth hunting because they can not yet do it themselves. Most of my hunting these past few years has been the “youth season”. Amazing how many sits I can get in with my hunting buddies.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I found out Sunday night I’m going to be a grandfather sometime in May. I hope I’m around when the grand baby is old enough to shoot I think the youth hunt is great but personally I think there should be a minimum age Good luck to all the youth and happy memories for their mentors.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ridgewalker said:


> The youth hunt is a fine experience. I plan on being out with my granddaughter.
> 
> It is the NRC/DNR that has again messed things up for no reason. They separated the early antlerless from the youth season. That puts the small game season opener on the youth weekend. It also means two weekends of pressure on the deer just prior to the archery (one week in between the two). The NRC is bent on demonstrating how uninformed they are.


It wasnt the DNR/NRC that messed things up. You can blame the NFWS. They changed the youth waterfowl weekend by one week. They dont want both hunts on the same weekend and make youths as well as mentors choose between the two hunts. The DNR has no control over the migratory bird seasons so they were forced to switch weekends this year.

As far as small game season that is no big deal. Small game season has always been open for the youth hunt. Woodcock season has always opened youth hunt opener in the past and upland hunters come out in droves for northern michigan woodcock.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Same old Posts different year!


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bowhunt you made my point, I think many people take the kids for the youth hunt and it the last they hunt for the year. I'm for taking them on the youth hunt as well as small game hunting or deer hunting the rest of the year.
I my dad took me small game hunting at an early age and also let me go deer hunting with him before I was old enough although I couldn't carry a gun I still got to go. Started bowhunting at 12 years of age tree stands where illegal then. I am for the youth hunt but I think there is more gained by taking them small game hunting, that is just my opinion. As a youth I enjoyed small game hunting more because we got to walk around, didn't have to be quiet, and there was more action.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

big buck 75 said:


> Bowhunt you made my point, I think many people take the kids for the youth hunt and it the last they hunt for the year.


Sure would be nice to get the old itch scratched. We're looking forward to it, if both get a deer that's a lot of pressure off.

Now cutting the deer up before it spoils in the 80F heat...that's a different kind of pressure....


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

big buck 75 said:


> Bowhunt you made my point, I think many people take the kids for the youth hunt and it the last they hunt for the year. I'm for taking them on the youth hunt as well as small game hunting or deer hunting the rest of the year.
> I my dad took me small game hunting at an early age and also let me go deer hunting with him before I was old enough although I couldn't carry a gun I still got to go. Started bowhunting at 12 years of age tree stands where illegal then. I am for the youth hunt but I think there is more gained by taking them small game hunting, that is just my opinion. As a youth I enjoyed small game hunting more because we got to walk around, didn't have to be quiet, and there was more action.


Good post. Not only are kids lives busier and more scheduled, so are parents (even grandparents) nowadays. We all need to try and carve out as much time as we can getting the youth, and ourselves outdoors.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

big buck 75 said:


> I think many people take the kids for the youth hunt and it the last they hunt for the year.


Really? I don't know anyone who only lets their kid hunt the youth hunt.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

What is the percentage of kids who participate in the youth hunt that continue to deer hunt after they age out of the youth hunt option?

Obviously the youth hunt addresses hunter recruitment, but how much does the youth hunt contribute to retention of hunters in the long term?

Has this been scientifically analyzed by the DNR & the results made public?


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Perhaps use the youth hunt as a CWD management tool by limiting hunting to only CWD core areas, management & surveillance zones?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

syonker said:


> Perhaps use the youth hunt as a CWD management tool by limiting hunting to only CWD core areas, management & surveillance zones?


I like the idea but doubt that access would be good. Too many people will worry about someone shooting "their deer".


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

syonker said:


> What is the percentage of kids who participate in the youth hunt that continue to deer hunt after they age out of the youth hunt option?
> 
> Obviously the youth hunt addresses hunter recruitment, but how much does the youth hunt contribute to retention of hunters in the long term?
> 
> Has this been scientifically analyzed by the DNR & the results made public?


You can't retain any new hunters that dont atleast try once. Youth hunt has to help to some extent. Obviously not every kid that hunts continues for life. 

Are you suggesting there is a percentage we would need in retention to keep the youth hunt?


----------



## Salty_nacho (Jan 3, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> You can't retain any new hunters that dont atleast try once. Youth hunt has to help to some extent. Obviously not every kid that hunts continues for life.
> 
> Are you suggesting there is a percentage we would need in retention to keep the youth hunt?


Seems like it would ease some of the tension we see here if data showed the effectiveness of the program to achieve its goal (hunter recruitment). I have often wondered what is achieved by the youth hunt that couldn’t otherwise be achieved without it. After reading this entire thread, I can’t say I have seen anything that would make more me for or against it as a neutral party. 

Saying it makes kids happy and seeing smiles on their face doesn’t make the concept “good” IMO. Same could be said for a truck load of candy and a Netflix subscription. On the other hand saying it’s bad because it’s “unfair”, please lol.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Some of the old farts in my camp have a major case of the @$$ over the youth deer hunt. I have no issue with it, or letting a youth tag a buck. But its doe only, I'm only one vote in a sea of old farts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Salty_nacho said:


> Seems like it would ease some of the tension we see here if data showed the effectiveness of the program to achieve its goal (hunter recruitment). I have often wondered what is achieved by the youth hunt that couldn’t otherwise be achieved without it. After reading this entire thread, I can’t say I have seen anything that would make more me for or against it as a neutral party.
> 
> Saying it makes kids happy and seeing smiles on their face doesn’t make the concept “good” IMO. Same could be said for a truck load of candy and a Netflix subscription. On the other hand saying it’s bad because it’s “unfair”, please lol.


I don't feel that I ever need to quantify the results of "doing the right thing" or "doing a good thing".

Makes it sound like I would quit doing them if I didn't achieve a desired goal.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Salty_nacho said:


> Seems like it would ease some of the tension we see here if data showed the effectiveness of the program to achieve its goal (hunter recruitment). I have often wondered what is achieved by the youth hunt that couldn’t otherwise be achieved without it. After reading this entire thread, I can’t say I have seen anything that would make more me for or against it as a neutral party.
> Saying it makes kids happy and seeing smiles on their face doesn’t make the concept “good” IMO. Same could be said for a truck load of candy and a Netflix subscription. On the other hand saying it’s bad because it’s “unfair”, please lol.


Yes, but what about data to show that it negatively affects other hunters? A bunch of old timers grumbling that it's spoiling their hunt is just as subjective as smiling kids.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Baby boomer vs Generation Z

I freely admit that I’m a baby boomer, so my perspective of the youth deer hunt is defined by my generational expectations. On the other hand, my 3 daughters & the kids who are the targeted population for the youth hunt are members of Generation Z & this generation’s expectations are quite different from boomers.

In the ensuing years between boomers & Z’s, I have witnessed competition replaced by participation, especially in sports. Having to practice & work to improve your skills in order to play has been replaced by equal playing time regardless of skill/ability & everyone is rewarded equally win or lose. No incentive to improve is required because it’s all about feeling good about oneself.

Hunter recruitment is synonymous with participation. To entice the youth hunt generation the minimum hunting age has been abolished, the need for hunter safety has been waived, any sex of deer or antler point count restriction no longer matters & a special season ahead of all established seasons has been created for this group of hunters because that’s what they’ve grown up to expect-instant gratification. No need to work hard, have patience, or endure hardship or disappointment.

Full disclosure, my family hunting rule reflects by baby boomer upbringing. I require completion of hunter safety, to be at least 14 years old & we only hunt the established bow & firearm seasons. Of my 3 daughters, only my youngest currently hunts. Her 2 other older sisters would like to hunt, but didn’t want to sacrifice sports to take hunter safety class. (It’s my hope that the will complete hunter safety before they finish college.) My hunting daughter is 15 & she has harvested a fork during archery season, shot a doe during firearm season & just missed punching a turkey kill tag last spring. She has fallen asleep in a blind due to boredom, experienced freezing cold weather, endured oppressive heat in full camo, swatted man eating mosquitos, warmed her hands in the body cavity while field dressing a deer and understands the difference between fishing & catching. My boomer expectations have not dampened my daughters’ desires to participate in hunting or fishing. Perhaps I’m a statistical outlier or just plain lucky.

As this youth hunt generation ages, I left wondering if they will continue to hunt & what type of hunters they will become. Will this generation of hunters become as Russ Mason recently coined conservationists or recreationists?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> Sounds like some of them are going to tell the kids what to shoot to


It really doesn't matter what the subject is on MS, there will always be difference of opinions. Within those, some will seem extreme, on either side of the debate. It is very sloppy and lazy to lump all from a group together based on the extreme. JMO.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Picture it...1987, Oct 4, Blue Jays, 1-0.


I was there in left field. Herndon hit that home run about 4 rows directly in front of me.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Frank Tannana had long since given up throwing fastballs. By then, he was a crafty banana bender guy.


He reinvented himself in a way that few pitchers ever have. One of the first games I went to as a kid was a 1975 Tiger Stadium double header against the Angels. In that era weekday "twi-night" doubleheaders were common. Tanana started the first game. He was a young man and was throwing heat. Baseball-reference.com indicates he had 269 strikeouts that season.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

big buck 75 said:


> Yes, times have changed. I think it is not possible to determine if the youth hunt helps retention or not, because I think its impossible to determine if the kid that remained hunting after the youth hunt would have went hunting anyway, although I can't imagine it hurting his chances. We want the kids to have a good experience and have a good time and continue to hunt. What I have noticed over the years is I see less people small game hunting are there any stats on that. I also find it odd that many of the same people that are for the youth hunt are against baiting. For the record I don't bait and am in favor the youth hunt. That is not to say I'm against baiting just don't need to as I hunt farm ground. Just seems to me that the kid that lives in an area of big woods would see more deer with bait than without and would have a better experience and may enjoy it more. It seems like we go out of our way to make it any easier more enjoyable experience with warm weather and no competition why not allow them to bait.



The "times" have not changed, just people's priorities have. Those changes are choice.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

brewster said:


> You need a bigger blind.


I can't carry a bigger blind.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> The "times" have not changed, just people's priorities have. Those changes are choice.


Exactly. Using a a middle school aged student as an example, absolutely nothing has changed since you were one in the 60's. The academic requirements and time commitment to fulfill those requirements are identical to 50 years ago. For those who are athletes, everything is precisely the same. The coaches of today expect the same time commitment of their players as the coaches of the 60's. 

And not only does a student of today have the identical time availability, but since nothing has changed culturally, it's just as easy for that student to also have access to hunting opportunities right out their back door. That has always been, still is, and always will be the case. Anyone who claims that anything is different today is believing a lie! 

Thankfully, the unchanging status of the world extends well beyond that of being a student. One of the most comforting things in life is how everything always remains the same.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> Exactly. Using a a middle school aged student as an example, absolutely nothing has changed since you were one in the 60's. The academic requirements and time commitment to fulfill those requirements are identical to 50 years ago. For those who are athletes, everything is precisely the same. The coaches of today expect the same time commitment of their players as the coaches of the 60's.
> 
> And not only does a student of today have the identical time availability, but since nothing has changed culturally, it's just as easy for that student to also have access to hunting opportunities right out their back door. That has always been, still is, and always will be the case. Anyone who claims that anything is different today is believing a lie!
> 
> Thankfully, the unchanging status of the world extends well beyond that of being a student. One of the most comforting things in life is how everything always remains the same.


Your sarcasm game is on point! LOL


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Your sarcasm game is on point! LOL


It's more like "nuance" really...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> Exactly. Using a a middle school aged student as an example, absolutely nothing has changed since you were one in the 60's. The academic requirements and time commitment to fulfill those requirements are identical to 50 years ago. For those who are athletes, everything is precisely the same. The coaches of today expect the same time commitment of their players as the coaches of the 60's.
> 
> And not only does a student of today have the identical time availability, but since nothing has changed culturally, it's just as easy for that student to also have access to hunting opportunities right out their back door. That has always been, still is, and always will be the case. Anyone who claims that anything is different today is believing a lie!
> 
> Thankfully, the unchanging status of the world extends well beyond that of being a student. One of the most comforting things in life is how everything always remains the same.


I bet your kids still walk to school (uphill both ways) hunting the booming pheasant population on their way to and fro school and the principal holds onto their guns while they're in class.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Radar420 said:


> I bet your kids still walk to school (uphill both ways) hunting the booming pheasant population on their way to and fro school and the principal holds onto their guns while they're in class.


I've heard of those new fangled principals who hold onto the students guns but around here the principals don't interfere in that way and so the boys still keep 'em in the truck. 

Just the other day one of the boys who plays on a summer baseball team that I coach told me that he went out to the school parking lot during lunch time so that he and a buddy could listen to the AM stereo while they ate lunch. Unexpectedly, a woodchuck appeared on the edge of the parking lot. He loaded his 12 gauge with some 4 shot that was leftover from last spring's turkey hunt and disposed of the chuck. 

The principal happened to be outside at that time and came over and asked the boy what size shot he was using. He was disappointed to learn that the boy used high brass 4 rather than a more practical and inexpensive low brass 6 but after the boy explained that's all that was available the principal thanked him for his pest removal efforts but did him encourage him to stop by the hardware store after school to get a more appropriate shot size in case future opportunities present themselves.

From one generation to the next things don't change around here and we're thankful for it.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been taking my three boys hunting since they could sit upright in a chair, once they were able to shoot a gun and go through hunter safety they were allowed to hunt the youth hunt. Last year we bought our own land for the first time. This year we been working very hard at trails and food plots, just overall development....Last night my 15 year old decided to get lippy, long story short I gave him the option of having his phone taking away for 5 days or missing the youth hunt, he handed over his phone. I was proud!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

LTH said:


> I've been taking my three boys hunting since they could sit upright in a chair, once they were able to shoot a gun and go through hunter safety they were allowed to hunt the youth hunt. Last year we bought our own land for the first time. This year we been working very hard at trails and food plots, just overall development....Last night my 15 year old decided to get lippy, long story short I gave him the option of having his phone taking away for 5 days or missing the youth hunt, he handed over his phone. I was proud!


Deep hunting roots sprouting in that boy! Getting any teenager to hand their phone over for a minute is cause for national crisis in their mind! Well done!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> I've heard of those new fangled principals who hold onto the students guns but around here the principals don't interfere in that way and so the boys still keep 'em in the truck.
> 
> Just the other day one of the boys who plays on a summer baseball team that I coach told me that he went out to the school parking lot during lunch time so that he and a buddy could listen to the AM stereo while they ate lunch. Unexpectedly, a woodchuck appeared on the edge of the parking lot. He loaded his 12 gauge with some 4 shot that was leftover from last spring's turkey hunt and disposed of the chuck.
> 
> ...


I totally understand. 

Just the other day my friend was complaining about his kid needing a tablet for school. I told him hold on I think I've got my old one he can have. He was very appreciative when I handed it over.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep times have changed and not just for the kids, but adults as well. My kids are grown now and participated in both youth deer hunts and youth duck hunts. Also hunted the regular small game and deer seasons. I don't see as many kids hunting the regular seasons including small game as I did 15 years ago, not sure why it may just be the areas I hunt. It seems I see some kids hunt the youth hunt and that's it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I think a big reason small game hunting has declined is modern deer hunters. They don't want to "screw up" their deer hunting and many people don't allow access for small game hunting. Also, the areas on state ground with small game habitat get worked over regularly. Just my opinion...


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Trout King said:


> I think a big reason small game hunting has declined is modern deer hunters. They don't want to "screw up" their deer hunting and many people don't allow access for small game hunting. Also, the areas on state ground with small game habitat get worked over regularly. Just my opinion...


Also no pheasants hardly.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just wondering what is the youngest youth to shoot a deer on this forum


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

retired dundo said:


> Also no pheasants hardly.


I agree no pheasants, but still plenty of rabbits and squirrels. I think kids have more demands on their time, maybe parents do to.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

bigbuck said:


> I agree no pheasants, but still plenty of rabbits and squirrels. I think kids have more demands on their time, maybe parents do to.


Choices.


----------

